# Rat for Adoption (Federal Way, WA)



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

NAME : Deidre

GENDER : Female

AGE : 6 Months (Bday - Febuary)

COLOR : Agouti hooded

PERSONALITY : Sweet but a little skiddish (never bitten)

BACKGROUND : A friend of mine loved playing with my rats and decided she wanted one of her own so we found a litter and went to pick one out. She decided to get this cute little girl. About 2 months go by and I get a phone call saying she can't handle her rats anymore. Apparently she got another one at some point and she decided that they weren't for her. So I took in her rats to find out that one was a boy. I seperated them immediately but it was too late, she was pregnant. She had 3 babies, one of which was a boy. I put the boy in with his dad and found them a home, since I only keep female rats. The reason I am putting her up for adoption is because I'm keeping her two female babies and it's getting harder and harder to tell her apart from her daughter, they look almost exactly the same. Now if I can't find her a home I am more then happy to keep her but I thought I could make her available to someone who is looking for a sweet little addition to their home. She is super sweet, loves treats but can be kind of skiddish when trying to pick her up and doesn't hold still very well although she is getting better every day and is starting to look forward to coming out to play. She comes to the cage door when you make a sqeaking sound and she has never once bitten and I put her up to my face and give her kisses all the time. She is very pretty and loves other rats. If you're interested in adopting her send me an email at : [email protected]
Here is a link to a video I made, You can see her 2 minutes into the video in the above cage relaxing on a wood shelf eating yogurt : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLeujmCK-Ns


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Rat for Adoption*

Also I have a cage which I can email a picture to you of that I'm selling that you can take with her. I'm asking asking a $10 adoption fee for her because I DO NOT want her being snake food and I'm asking $20 for the cage but if you take her and the cage you can have them both for $25 ^.^


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Rat for Adoption*

Oh wow I almost forgot to mention I live in Federal Way, Wa 98003


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

So I've got all 6 of my girls living together and there has always been a bit of tension between my sister rats and Diedre but tonight I have watched them gang up on her and pick on her and now she just sits in the corner all by herself while everyone else plays and cuddles. I've moved her and her daughters into a seperate cage for the moment but now I'm sure she would be better off in another home. She is the only one that the other girls seem to have an issue with.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

So I've noticed that Diedre and her daughter Bella (the one that looks almost exactly like her) are very strongly bonded. I've put her other daughter Faye back in with my other three girls since she has bonded really well with them. So now I'm considering adopting them out as a pair so they aren't lonely since they are already bonded and I know they get along. Thank god I have so many cages lol comes i handy when you need to seperate rats! Anyway, you're interested in giving these two lovely girls a home let me know ^.^


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

With identical rats you use Sharpie marker (non-toxic to rats) to mark the tail of one, so you know which is which. No need to rehome  Black lasts longest and just renew the marking when it starts to really fade


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Unfortunately the mother, and her twin daughter do not get along with my two sister rats Ember and Panda. I tried introducing them to my 1 year old sisters but Luna attacks them everytime one of them gets near her sister Aurora. The cage they're in is a spare that I have and it's not really that big, I hate seeing them in it and they don't get as much attention as the other 6 girls. Strangely, Panda and Ember have accepted her other daughter Faye so I'll deffinitely be keeping her. Diedre was just a foster in the beggining anyway so I made sure not to get TOO attatched, but it's hard not to care about these cute little creatures. Anyway her and her daughter are still up for adoption if anyone is interested, at least I know they will be well taken care of until they find a home. Oh I took some pics today:


----------

